# The US military as a road to citizenship



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

This article from the New York Times talks about allowing legal immigrants who have been in the US for at least two years to enlist in the military and get a shortcut to citizenship. The change doesn't provide a way to enlist directly from another country, or allow illegall immigrants to enlist.


----------



## WindWagonSmith (Feb 20, 2009)

I was in the Army about ten years ago and there were a few people straight from other countries, Africa and Australia if I remember correctly.

Also, I've heard they are making it even easier to get into the armed forces (for Americans at least)....and, not that I would recommend that route to *anyone*, but if you're dead set on it, I would contact a recruiter.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The military still haven't been forthcoming about the details. But I doubt we're heading for a "foreign legion" scenario.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You still need a GC to enlist.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> You still need a GC to enlist.


If you wish to enlist, you must be in one of the following categories: asylee, refugee, temporary protected status (TPS). Also, E, F, H, I, J, K, L, M, O, P, Q, R, S, T, TC, TD, TN, U, or V nonimmigrants are eligible. An eligible recruit: (a) must not have had any single absence from the US of more than 90 days during the two-year period preceding enlistment, (b) must have been in valid status in one of these categories for at least two years immediately prior to enlistment (but it does not have to be the same category for the entire period), and (c) in the medical category, the recruit must fill medical specialities where the armed forces have a shortfall, and (d) in the language category, the recruit must possess specific language and culture capabilities in a language critical to DOD.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> If you wish to enlist, you must be in one of the following categories: asylee, refugee, temporary protected status (TPS). Also, E, F, H, I, J, K, L, M, O, P, Q, R, S, T, TC, TD, TN, U, or V nonimmigrants are eligible. An eligible recruit: (a) must not have had any single absence from the US of more than 90 days during the two-year period preceding enlistment, (b) must have been in valid status in one of these categories for at least two years immediately prior to enlistment (but it does not have to be the same category for the entire period), and (c) in the medical category, the recruit must fill medical specialities where the armed forces have a shortfall, and (d) in the language category, the recruit must possess specific language and culture capabilities in a language critical to DOD.


Thanks for that Davis1. Readers should not that it doesn't include a VWP or even B1/2 entry -- though staying in legal status for 2 years with no absence > 90 days on either of those would be an almost impossible!

(Twostep: it's a new "desperation program" by the US Military that they announced just before Xmas.)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> You still need a GC to enlist.


Take a look at the article Synthia cited. Apparently they're going to allow enlistment by those on certain types of "non-immigrant" visas. Of course, in the same issue of the newspaper, they announced that they are actually starting to meet their recruitment goals (thanks to the recession) - so may wind up only taking foreigners with "special qualifications," like languages or medical or other specialized training.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I stand corrected.


----------

